# Remembering ......



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

John Veitch was my grandmother's favourite older brother.

Beautiful and poignant new music written and performed by Mark Hickman and his son Ben which inspired our friend here in France to create the video.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful and evocative Paul 

Thank you

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m so surprised others haven’t watched this 

Or if they have, haven’t commented

It’s a reminder to us all that those who died for king and country 

Had a gift in their own right , beyond the trenches 

And they left a legacy 

And the death means so much less than the legacy they left behind

Buy a poppy with pride 
Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes very poignant, thank you for posting that, brought a tear to my eye it did.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Today for me is a personal and family remembrance of the horrors of war. Not just British but many many places around the world.

I know I am biased but I think Mark Hickman's song is brilliant and I look forward to it being released on CD at some time soon. This is a video of Mark's restored boat, the boat that lead him to the sad story of John Veitch.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Very moving,thank you for posting it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Beautiful music, bringing memories of my uncle who died in France.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are off to the memorial this morning to pay our respects. There is usually a crowd of around 250+ in Cirencester and our son is taking part again for what must be the 8th year. There is a march by of current and ex servicemen plus also all the cadet forces in the area. It is good to see so many young people taking their part and remembering those who have fallen.

My paternal grandfather served in WW11 in the Oxon/Bucks Regiment whilst my maternal grandfather was on the Western Front in WW1 in the artillery. My father served in Malaya in the 1950's. 

None are with us now.

Graham :serious:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I almost liked it
But that’s not what I meant 

Perhaps thank would have been better 

Not to you but to those who fought 

They fought for Britain and their families , not families rich and safe 

But families that were working class , struggling in day to day life, because those were the ones that were dispensible 

When will those that are deemed dispensable decide they are not ?

Maybe it’s time we realise that the poor are kept poor because it benefits the rich 

And when we do, then we can really benifit from those who gave their lives 

That we should see 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

baldlygo said:


> John Veitch was my grandmother's favourite older brother.
> 
> Beautiful and poignant new music written and performed by Mark Hickman and his son Ben which inspired our friend here in France to create the video.


Very poignant, thank you for sharing.


----------

